# Connecting shaft and tree to tub sled



## Specialk (Oct 9, 2015)

I saw a video on YouTube where someone had connected a shaft and tree to one of those black plastic tub sleds like the one made by Otter. Anyone know how this is done?


----------



## Minimor (Oct 10, 2015)

That sled looks like it has attachment slots for a tow bar, I assume for towing behind a snowmobile. There is a Koenders sled (that is the brand I have) that comes with something similar, and has the tow bar available. So, it should be fairly easy to get someone to make a set of shafts that have ends that will attach to those attachment slots. You would have to look at the particular sled you want to use to see how exactly the shaft would have to attach on to it.

The biggest Koenders sled that I have does not have a tow bar option. However, I have considered how I could add shafts--I figured that I would just drill a bigger hole in the plastic rim (there is a small hole already, for a rope handle)--then could get shafts made with a fork (sort of) end--shaft end would fit over the sled rim, top & bottom, slide a bolt through the whole thing, and that would do it. Once the shafts are attached to the sled the singletree is easy--it can just be attached to a crossbar on the shafts.


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 10, 2015)

can you post the link to that video on youtube? I can't seem to find it and I'd like to see it.


----------



## Specialk (Oct 10, 2015)

I have been trying to find it again


----------



## Specialk (Oct 14, 2015)

Finally found the vid. This is the sled setup I am trying to make.


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 15, 2015)

I went out to their YouTube channel and hoped that there might be another video (or more) that showed closeups. I found 1 other one, but no. I also hoped that they had a way to contact them and not finding that either (still working on that ).

The shafts don't seem to be attached the way I was thinking they would be. Originally I thought it might be attached via the short tow bar that is already made for the Otter Sled. They are able to move up and down and appear to be attached directly to the top/front of the sled.

Hmmm, this is like me having a welding shop do some work on the hard bed cover that originally came on the back of my truck... We are working on design now - it won't be able to be pulled by a single - probably more like a 3 abreast or 4 abreast when it's loaded. Want to use it to skid trees/branches, round hay bales, manure - using the ponies.

I'm thinking that you could have someone fabricate a hook that your shafts could be attached to since this is already in place? I know that I'd already been looking at this idea for me OR I wasn't going to attach shafts at all but just a way to put on a single tree and pull w/o shafts. No brakes - but not necessary in my case since we are completely flat on sand w/ grass/hillocks that would be "slow down bumps"... Otter sled "shaft" 

If any of you fabricators are watching this thread - would LOVE to hear from you!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 15, 2015)

Very interesting this year to note that all the Otter type sleds from the site I hooked above are Unavailable/sold out this year.


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 15, 2015)

Something like this might help for attaching a set of shafts. Would still need another part fabricated (I think?) to attach the actual shafts.

Universal rear sled hitch receiver

Better? - Clam tow hitch

Looking at this type of sled, you may be able to use the hitch system already built into the sled. Not sure...  Clam Pro and just put the shafts directly into that hookup. For a smaller mini, the angles may work well. For mine, might be too "tight" or there may not be enough room on the front top lip of the sled to allow the angle of the shafts when hitched?


----------



## Specialk (Oct 15, 2015)

It doesn't look they use a tree, can they pull with the shafts only? What about the traces?


----------



## Minimor (Oct 15, 2015)

In the video the traces appear to be attached to hooks near the backend of the shafts. Some carts are the same. It isn't ideal as a singletree distributes the weight more evenly and wouldn't jerk as much on the horse's chest and shoulders. On something as light as a sled like this it probably matters less than it does on a cart.

Looks like in the video the shafts are somehow attached to the top edge of the front of the sleds. Impossible to tell if they are somehow hooked on or if there is a bolt through the shaft and the sled. To make it more sturdy that just using a hole in the plastic at each front corner I guess you could drill a bigger hoke on each side and have a bar run through from one side to the other, then attach the shafts to each end of that.


----------



## Specialk (Oct 15, 2015)

I like the setup they have, I have seen others just attach the traces. I can see the sled easily running into the back of the horse as there are no brakes. The shafts would let you use breaching.


----------



## ponyreb (Oct 26, 2015)

If anyone has any words of wisdom for setting up these 'utility' sleds with shafts, please share! I am considering getting one so my guy can help haul his feed around and we can enjoy him in the snow. We have some small hills and I'd need the shafts to avoid the sled running him over!


----------

